# Good book



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Just finished reading "one second after". Very good book. In some ways it will scare the crap out of you, other ways piss you off. Regardless a good read.


----------



## Puppage (Nov 11, 2012)

I just ordered it from Amazon. Thanks for the info.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Heard about it on another forum. A lot of people like the book. I may have to read it.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good book. Pretty grim, but very realistic. Coupled with _Lights Out_, this book is why EMPs are the stuff of my nightmares.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Just finished reading "one second after". Very good book. In some ways it will scare the crap out of you, other ways piss you off. Regardless a good read.


Yeah, I read it when it came-out in hardback because he had gained a lot of press in these parts - we're not far from where it takes place and we've camped up there for years and years.

It is a good book. Well thought-out for the most part, and plausible.

Keep hearing they are going to make a movie out of it - but I've not seen anything yet to substantiate that.

In the meantime we'll be back up at Black Mountain camping in the Spring. It was what all the locals were talking about last year, I imagine that this year there will be shops set-up to profit off of the community's new-found fame.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

Alpha-17 said:


> Good book. Pretty grim, but very realistic. Coupled with _Lights Out_, this book is why EMPs are the stuff of my nightmares.


Ditto. Unexpected blackouts have never been the same for me since reading those two books, lol.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Risk, likelihood and impact effect how I prepare. For me, it hurricanes as the most threatening although the economy is moving higher on the scales... Significantly higher. The emp woke me up though. I've read some recent articles and discussed with a few of my friends at an alphabet agency and the threat has increased. For me, the risk is high, impact is over the top high and likelihood is still low. But with that said, I've taken a few precautions.


----------

